# craziest thing you've seen under a dock light??



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's mine, saw it last night. Pretty as can be, followed me around for about 20 minutes. I didn't think they were salt water birds but...


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

That's pretty cool I seen what looked like to be a largemouth in santa rosa sound around some green lights pretty weird!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I seen a broken off DOA popping cork with a fish on the end. Tried my hardest to snag the cork, but the fish just kept swimming away.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

That's the Competition........................


----------



## djbradley (Jun 16, 2009)

Saw a young sea turtle (only about a foot and a half long) a couple summers ago. Also have seen a few big sharks. We're on the bay side of Ono.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Two people screwing in their living room.

They shoulda shut the curtains.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

That Swan lives in that bayou, thinks he owns the place. I see him all the time. DO NOT let him sneak up behind you!!!

Alex


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> Two people screwing in their living room.
> 
> They shoulda shut the curtains.


LOL! We see that from time to time on Bayou Texar.


----------



## wshaw (Aug 19, 2008)

Merman


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I saw a river otter at Ultralite's that was robbing his pinfish trap. No shit. It left Ultralite's and went to Mrs. Lillian's. I have also seen an alligator near the fuel dock at NAS.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

wshaw said:


> Merman


Thats purty funny

A 9ft great hammerhead in Terry's Cove in OB. Needless to say, the trout fishing sucked under that light.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

mdrobe2 said:


> I saw a river otter at Ultralite's that was robbing his pinfish trap. No shit. It left Ultralite's and went to Mrs. Lillian's. I have also seen an alligator near the fuel dock at NAS.


Yep, I have seen the otters too. 

I also saw a 5 foot alligator gar under the fuel dock at the Oyster Bar Marina by the Theo Baars Bridge.  That was quite a surprise.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

"
Two people screwing in their living room.

They shoulda shut the curtains. "

Shit


----------



## HighKuntry (Dec 3, 2008)

JoeZ said:


> Two people screwing in their living room.
> 
> They shoulda shut the curtains.


 
I am still laughing about that...too funny. Guess they didn't know they had an audience.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

HighKuntry said:


> I am still laughing about that...too funny. Guess they didn't know they had an audience.


or care...

seen a few of these...

badazzchef and i Bull shark)










mdrobe2 (mike) & i - biggest ray i've been close to in person...








along with those damn otters...


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

Yaksquatch said:


> That Swan lives in that bayou, thinks he owns the place. I see him all the time. DO NOT let him sneak up behind you!!!
> 
> Alex


No kidding, those Bastards are mean!!!:w00t:


----------

